# Zander womit füttern?



## Robin1996 (20. November 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe in meinem Teich kleine Zander 12-15 cm (ca. 70st) und auch eigentlich meiner Meinung nach genug Futterfische (mehr als 10000st) allerdings möchte ich ein gutes Wachstum der Fische erzielen und auch sehen wie sie sich entwickeln deshalb suche ich ein Futter für die Zander. Von den Züchtern bekommt man aber nur zu höhren gibt es nicht. Ich habe es aber schon gelesen das es futter gibt. Deshalb jetzt meine Frage wo kann ich das kaufen ? wie heißt es? Wie teuer ist es?

Danke schon mal für eure antworten.

Dieser Text wurde mit dem IPhone verfasst.


----------



## bafoangler (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Soweit ich weiß hat Big Dutchman da nen Durchbruch geschafft, die sind wohl recht stolz darauf dass sie ein Flockenfutter für die Brut und ein Breiiges Futter für die heranwachsenden Zander entwickelt haben.
Weiß ich leider nur aus zweiter Hand von meiner Freundin, die dort im Ramen ihres Studiums mal eine Aufzuchtanlage besichtigt hat.
Kann mir daher nicht vorstellen dass die ihr Wissen freigeben.

Bisher war man ja der Meinung dass Zander nur mit Lebendfutter versorgen kann, z.B. mit Blaubandbärblingen.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Von Blaubandbärblingen sollte dringends abgesehen werden!
Neozoen haben in heimischen Gewässern nichts verloren!

Moderlieschen wären Ideal - und laichen mehrmals im Jahr.


----------



## bafoangler (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Von Blaubandbärblingen sollte dringends abgesehen werden!
> Neozoen haben in heimischen Gewässern nichts verloren!



Was nix dran ändert dass die in Mast und Zucht eingesetzt werden.
Sollte auch keine Empfehlung sein, die auszusetzen, sondern eine Wiedergabe von Information.
Futterfisch hat er ja "genug".


----------



## Robin1996 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Ja Futterfische habe ich genug da ich sie alle zwei Tage fütter und nix an Räubern vorhanden hatte außer ne Hand voll aale von 1 m die auch kein Bock haben ein bischen Laich zu fressen wenn die das Maul nur aufmachen brauchen und schon nen Weißfisch Drin haben xD.
Gefüttert wird natürlich nach Wassertemperatur. Der größte Teil der Futterfische besteht aus rotaugen und rotfedern.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Mit 10.000 Blaubandbärblinge pro z1 rechnet mein Fischzüchter des Vertrauens. 
Nein der zählt sie nicht, nur 100 St und rechnet das Gewicht hoch.

Klar sind Blaubandbärblinge Neozonen, aber auch Zander in 2/3 von Deutschland .


----------



## Schleicher80 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Mit 10.000 Blaubandbärblinge pro z1 rechnet mein Fischzüchter des Vertrauens.
> Nein der zählt sie nicht, nur 100 St und rechnet das Gewicht hoch.
> 
> Klar sind Blaubandbärblinge Neozonen, aber auch Zander in 2/3 von Deutschland .


 

soviele bb pro zander? erscheint mir sehr viel? wie kann er dann den zander für durchnittlich 4 €verkaufen?


gruss


----------



## Robin1996 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

warum genau Blaubandbärblingen was haben die für vorteile?
Ich denke mal schnelles wachstum! einfach zu züchten! gute größe! viele nachkommen! Preiswerte aufzucht! Relativ robust!
liege ich da richtig und habe ich noch was vergesse ?

ist es erlaubt die Blaubandbärblingen im Teich zu halten wenn ich versichern kann das diese im teich bleiben und es ausgeschlossen ist das sie in andere gewässer gelangen können?


----------



## Robin1996 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Ich hab gerade im Internet gelesen das die in einem sommer 9cm wachsen stimmt das?
wie siehts aus habe mal so am rande mitbekommen die andere fische anpicken stimmt das?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Zitat Robin:
wie siehts aus habe mal so am rande mitbekommen die andere fische anpicken stimmt das? 		


Da liegst du richtig die fressen Fische in der Winterung regelrecht an! Gibt auch einen Film darüber in You Tube.
Würde dir auf jedenfall von Blaubandbärblingen abraten!

Empfehle dir Moderlischen.
Zander kann man auch mit Ferttigfutter Füttern.
Nahmhafte Züchter füttern ihre Zander von klein auf nur mit Fertigfutter.(zB. Gerstner am Main)


----------



## Robin1996 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Dann werde ich gleich mal einen Anruf tätigen und Nachfragen
Haben moderlischen irgendwelche Vorlieben sollte ich etwas ins Wasser einbringen?
Ich bekomme bei gerstner moderlischen laichfähig/kurz davor 1000st für 70€ ich denke das reicht oder die vermehren sich ja gut


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*



> Mit 10.000 Blaubandbärblinge pro z1 rechnet mein Fischzüchter des Vertrauens.
> Nein der zählt sie nicht, nur 100 St und rechnet das Gewicht hoch.
> 
> Klar sind Blaubandbärblinge Neozonen, aber auch Zander in 2/3 von Deutschland .


Ich finde, auch wenn irgendwelche gewinnorientierten Massentierzüchter solches praktiziert, ist dass noch lange kein Grund ,so etwas als Hobbyteichler nach zu machen!
Sobald ein Abfluß vorhanden ist, kann nicht gewährleistet sein, dass keine von diesen Blaubandbärblingen in andere Gewässer entweichen können!
Glücklicherweise hat der TS sich scheinbar für Moderlieschen enschieden.

Taxidermist


----------



## Bungo (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde, auch wenn irgendwelche gewinnorientierten Massentierzüchter solches praktiziert, ist dass noch lange kein Grund ,so etwas als Hobbyteichler nach zu machen!
> Sobald ein Abfluß vorhanden ist, kann nicht gewährleistet sein, dass keine von diesen Blaubandbärblingen in andere Gewässer entweichen können!
> Glücklicherweise hat der TS sich scheinbar für Moderlieschen enschieden.
> 
> Taxidermist


|good:

@Robin1996

1000 Stück für 70€ ist relativ teuer. Ich kaufe immer für 35-40€ ein.


----------



## Schleicher80 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*



Bungo schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> @Robin1996
> 
> 1000 Stück für 70€ ist relativ teuer. Ich kaufe immer für 35-40€ ein.


 


wollte im frühjahr auch Ml besetzten. wo bekommst du die für den kurs her?


----------



## Bungo (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*



Schleicher80 schrieb:


> wollte im frühjahr auch Ml besetzten. wo bekommst du die für den kurs her?



Zum einen hier: http://www.westerwaelder-fischzucht-staehler.de/

Der zweite ist ein etwas kleinerer Züchter wo ein Bekannter die Fische immer mitbringt, der hat aber keine Homepage soweit ich weiß.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (21. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Bei Interesse PN an mich >

1000 Stück 25€ + MwSt.


----------



## Robin1996 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Also das mit den nicht einheimischen fischen wäre nicht in einen Teich mit zu und Ablauf stattgefunden sondern ich hatte vor die in einem Gartenteich heranzuziehen und Tod an die Zander verfüttern da ich ja die Zander ja auch vielleicht sehen will ohne Probe Fänge zu machen. Aber von dem Trip bin ich ja sowieso runter.
Ich kann ja kleine Forellen verfüttern hab ja genug xD
Kann man moderlischen denn einfach über längere Zeit transportieren? Wie lange mit wieviel Wasser bei 1000 st


----------



## Bungo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> Kann man moderlischen denn einfach über längere Zeit transportieren? Wie lange mit wieviel Wasser bei 1000 st



1000st. transportierst du am besten im Sack mit Sauerstoff.
Wie lange, gute Frage... bei den aktuellen Temperaturen lange


----------



## Robin1996 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

So habe gestern mal ausprobiert mit der Senke für ein Kumpel ein paar weißfische zu fangen und zu meinem erstaunen hat es sogar bei den niederigen Temperaturen geklappt. Ich habe meinem Kumpel kurz 100 St abgefüllt und den Rest wieder zurückgeschnissen. Diese weißfische haben wir zu den gleichen Zander(als ich mir die satzfische gekauft habe hab ich ihm 2st geschenkt) besetzt wie ich sie in meinen Teich schwimmen habe. Naja keine 2 s später habe sie sich welche reingezogen und der Schwanz hat noch rausgeschaut und sie haben schon nach den nächsten geschnappt. Ist die Chance nicht ziemlich hoch das  welche daran sterben?
Naja bis jetzt leben sie noch und fressen solange bis nichts mehr reinpasst und sie doppelt so fett sind xD. Das wiederspricht allem was ich gehört habe.


----------



## Gardenfly (23. November 2011)

*AW: Zander womit füttern?*

Jetzt weist du warum von 10.000 St pro Zander geredet wurde, da er recht viel durch das Gewässer flitzt verbraucht er mehr als er ansetzt.


----------

